# Which sub floor material???



## TimNJ

Let's see a 3/4" piece of T&G plywood vs a 3/4" piece of pine. Will you be using C-Select 1X10? A piece of pine is no where near as strong as plywood and then add some knots!? If you are staying in the house for 40 years you need to read up on APA's Sturdi-Floor. I have been reading some of the posts here and the "ply vs OSB" posts. I have found that the only warp/delaminate problems with ply occur if you use the cheaper yellow pine instead of fir. I used fir 3/4" T&G with subfloor adhesive rated for wet wood in my house because I was building it in my spare time and I knew it would sit for extended periods of time. I did not have one single spot of delamination anywhere and i have been in the house for nine years now and have not had one squeek anywhere either.


----------



## Teetorbilt

I know that many of you will not remember when 1X6 T&G was a standard, I installed tons of it. Looks pretty goood too, if you are not installing a formal cieling.

The big difference is that in those days we were still using old growth timber. It still warped, checked and carried on as wood will do. Smaller dimensions and tighter grain limited many of the problems. Using todays 'fast growth' wood will cause the same problems, just at a greater magnitude.

I would never consider todays 1X10's as a flooring material.


----------



## Tom R

Well, guys, - - seems to me there's only one damn bright side to this whole story . . .


and that's ol' Billy-Bob's COMMISSION!! :cheesygri


----------



## Tom R

pburchett said:


> Thanks to all for your suggestions.
> I choose the 1x10’s based upon advice. Not much unlike advice offered on this forum, which I appreciate greatly. Even my builders were split on the 1x10’s or advantech. No one recommended plywood, for our area and the normal weather for this time of year. After viewing the advantech warranty (you must read it very well) I choose the 1x10’s. If I choose incorrectly, I will correct my mistake later, but for now my choice is the one that seems most appropriate. Thanks to all for their help.


pburchett, - - :no: 

RUN, - - don't walk, - - RIGHT BACK to that lumberyard, - - and TRADE them 1 X 10's back in for ANY of the other choices.

Let me tell you something, - - I HATE OSB, - - and 'flat-out' REFUSE to use it ANYTIME, ANYWHERE, - - and YET I would use it LONG before even CONSIDERING 1 X 10's.

You CLAIM you want to own this house for the 'DURATION'.

PROVE IT!!


----------



## reveivl

I can't imagine he's still around, but..." If I choose incorrectly, I will correct my mistake later, " ????
He's gonna pull up the sub-floor later? There's an afternoons chore.


----------



## JustaFramer

Rob 53 said:


> I vote 3/4 T&G. Glue, nail, and a half box of screws a day or two before carpet.



Agreed but skip the nails and just srew it down. No need to waste nails when screw are just as adequate. Just nails can have a lot of issues down the road. Makita sells a long shafted Screw or Quick Drive (you can rent one) I have screwed decks when sheets were being laid. It only took a little longer to fasten the whole deck vs nailing.


----------



## Donedat

Teetorbilt said:


> I know that many of you will not remember when 1X6 T&G was a standard, I installed tons of it. Looks pretty goood too, if you are not installing a formal cieling.
> 
> The big difference is that in those days we were still using old growth timber. It still warped, checked and carried on as wood will do. Smaller dimensions and tighter grain limited many of the problems. Using todays 'fast growth' wood will cause the same problems, just at a greater magnitude.
> 
> I would never consider todays 1X10's as a flooring material.


And another good reason to use plywood. Most of the old homes around here either have car decking or the old 1by stock. When I get to it, I usually have to renail it before I get started.


----------



## bob the builder

Years back I was involved in a habitat project where they built 22 houses at the same time. They were trying to break a record, sub floor laying and subfloor layed. At any rate we sealed all the subfloor because it sat in the elements so long...


----------



## whitewolf woodworks

It sounds to me... that the guy at the lumber yard has a LOT of 1 x 10's he needs to unload. Dude, as everyone else here has said, go with the tg plywood. It's tried and true. the osb would be better than individual boards. its also tried and true. If osb was the crap everyone claims it to be, the osb industry would have died years ago. I build backyard sheds and I use 3/4 tg ply for the flooring. your house deserves the same.


----------



## Dan_Watson

I hope the flooring decision has already been made...:whistling


----------



## C.M.J.

jjcold417 said:


> It sounds to me... that the guy at the lumber yard has a LOT of 1 x 10's he needs to unload. Dude, as everyone else here has said, go with the tg plywood. It's tried and true. the osb would be better than individual boards. its also tried and true. If osb was the crap everyone claims it to be, the osb industry would have died years ago. I build backyard sheds and I use 3/4 tg ply for the flooring. your house deserves the same.


 
Dude jj- You replied to a thread that was authored in *November 2005*. This ship has been long gone.


----------

